# Iron Mag Research - I'm very impressed



## trackstar19 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've been in the game for a long time - i've used all the research sites and two years ago switched over to human grade for everything (letro - prami - t3 - clen - etc.)

My source for human grade was getting less reliable - but i had had some bad run-in's with research sites so i was very weary on going that route again - if the stuff is bunk or over/under dosed it could ruin my rats prep for huge shows... I've sort of lurked these boards for years - and am a regular at a few other boards - and felt comfortable with trying iron mag research

... Could not be happier I did - it's been a month since i switched from human grade and i can confidently say everything seems to be accurately dosed. Which is big - a lot of bunk or over/under dosed research shit out there these days. (i've used near a dozen research sites over the years before switching to human grade) I could not be happier with all of the products i've scooped up for my research rat. 

Only thing that I remotely had an issue with is the letro - it came out of solution - but upon researching it - that appears fairly normal for letro (hard to get it to stay in solution). I was not able to get it back into solution from heating it up - but it still appears to be working as long as i shake vigorously prior to use (which you should be doing regardless) Currently using their t3/clen/prami/and letro. 

Giant thumbs up. 100% will be ordering frequently for my rat's research needs. T/A was impressive - too. Gotta give kudos where it's due.


----------



## evanpatchay (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice, thanks for the input!

Evan


----------

